# My Band's First "Music Video"!



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

My band had the idea of doing a Video Demo instead of just a regular audio demo and this is what we came up with.

It was recorded straight off the floor into a mixing board and then sent to the camera audio. We did about 7 different takes from various angles and then edited it all together, I think it works pretty good! Let me know what you think.

[YOUTUBE]amdpTvLzJfM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, here's my "amateur" opinion--as I am not in the music industry in any capacity.
So I would be speaking as a music listener and a guy who plays guitar as a hobby (Although a formerly I did teach guitar, and stuff like that.)

First, I found the tone a bit harsh, but that could be the speakers on my computer or the way YouTube affects the sound. Hopefully you have a better quality if you're sending this out.
Second, You do have good cohesion between the guys in the band, which is important, at least in my opinion.
Third, while you sound like a lot of other bands, there is a hint of more originality to come--so keep working on that, there is definitely potential.
Fourth, good energy.

And finally--nice looking gear.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good effort for your first video. I like the camera angles and the fact that you avoided superfast image changes. I also liked the black and white. 

I can't comment on the music style as it's not really my thing, but I dig some of the drum stuff...though it could use more cowbell.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Great video work. Great band look and good idea going directly to video. That's where your going anyway. You need a little more work on cleaning up the sound. How the pro's do it on video I don't know. I record on individual tracks which is great for editing but of course you don't have that option. I do use Sonar which does allow for a video feed but I haven't tried it. Maybe after seeing the great job you guys did with your video, I'll have to give it try. Being a retired senior, your music wasn't really my style but after listening to it a few times so I could give you an honest opinion, I must say it did start to grow on me. Keep up the good work.

YouTube - The Watershed Year - Black Shoes, White Socks


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

My buddies just did their first video too. It's really good.
[YOUTUBE]I7Exw2izfeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

theroan said:


> My buddies just did their first video too. It's really good.
> [YOUTUBE]I7Exw2izfeQ[/YOUTUBE]



The video and sound quality is commendable, especially for a first outing. They might want to try to move in an original direction, however, as there must be 400 bands that currently look/sound just like this. Just sayin'...


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Well they do what they do.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Two great videos, well done.
In the first the singer with the Bad Religion T made me think of the band as you were playing,you do have your own spin but a big taste of that band in the song.
You guys were also locked in and the sound was very good through my system.

The second vid was great, made me cold just watching it.
It did also have a sameness to it but in that style of metal it is what it is. The music was strong yet had a good catch to it that made me want to watch the entire thing. The gang chant at the end was cool as long as its not on all the songs they have, didn't see or recall a break down or bass drop which is also starting to sound lame these days.


----------



## mbmdk (Mar 7, 2011)

Yo !
Thats an awesome idea you guys did doing a video demo instead of an audio demo. Video is totally where its at and I think that doing this method will allow you to get more gigs than just an audio track as a demo. Way to be innovative ! Good editing work too.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

good work! When you said the visual was from 7 takes, that worried me, because I bet it was a real hassle trying to sync up shots, especially anything to do with the drummer. However, I'd say you pulled it off! I'd say the sound quality is quite good and better than I would have expected. You guys are quite tight.
Your frontman has some charisma so that keeps things visually interesting. 
My band is currently working on stage presence, so I'm still a really long way off from what I'd like myself, but I'd encourage the rest of you guys to be a bit more engaging and confident. There is no doubt that you all have talent, now its a matter of all showing the most dramatic/expressive versions of your own personalities so that it looks interesting while not getting too distracting all the time from the singer.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments! Here is our second video we did, it's pretty much exactly the same setting, just a different song!

[video=youtube;7i1tv8X6n9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i1tv8X6n9o[/video]


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

And if you like what you hear, please "like" our facebook page here:

The Watershed Year | Facebook


----------

